# Hudson Server einrichten



## kossi (24. Apr 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich versuche derzeit auf dem Betriebssystem openSuse 11.2 einen Hudson Server (Version 1.353) zum laufen zu bekommen. Das Einrichten ging relativ einfach von der Hand, so habe ich zumindest geglaubt.

Beim Einrichten eines Jobs welcher auf ein externes Repository zugreifen soll, schlägt immer der Handshake fehl. Ich hab schon gelesen das hier wahrscheinlich das openJDK sich etwas anders verhalten soll als erwartet und so zu einem error führt. Ist das so? Falls ja kann mir bitte jemand erklären was ich da machen kann.

Danke & Gruß 
Dean


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Apr 2010)

Die Sun JRE installieren?
Also mit der läuft es bei mir (Debian Lenny, Sun JRE 1.6.0_12) absolut ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Sanix (24. Apr 2010)

Sobald du die sun-jre hast musst du diese noch als default konfigurieren, einfach dazu googlen.


----------



## kama (26. Apr 2010)

Hallo,



kossi hat gesagt.:


> Beim Einrichten eines Jobs welcher auf ein externes Repository zugreifen soll, schlägt immer der Handshake fehl.


Was für eine Art "Handshake" ? Wie greifst Du denn auf das "externe Repository" zu ? 
Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Schnabeltier (26. Apr 2010)

Das hört sich nach einem Problem mit deiner settings.xml an. Überprüf mal die <server> Einträge. Ansonsten würde es helfen wenn du mal den entsprechenden Teil des Buildlogs postest.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## fastjack (27. Apr 2010)

Vielleicht blockiert die Firewall einer der beiden Server den Zugriff?


----------

